# PC to TV



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was hoping someone who knows electronics better than i do if you could tell me what I need to use for connectors so I could watch a movie from my PC on my TV. Here are the specs for both:

PC = http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/kb/docDisplay/?sp4ts.oid=5187034&spf_p.tpst=kbDocDisplay&spf_p.prp_kbDocDisplay=wsrp-navigationalState%3DdocId%253Demr_na-c03155043-12%257CdocLocale%253D%257CcalledBy%253D&javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken

TV = http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/samsung-ln46c530/4507-6482_7-34001731.html

If any connector are involved plz state which end of male or female is needed thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you probably are using a VGA (usually a blue connector) from the pc to the monitor 
you have on the TV a VGA input for a PC connection

if you connect the VGA cable - out of the monitor - into the PC socket on the TV 
and set the TV to PC 
you should see the PC on the TV

be carefull you dont bend any PINS 
Often the PC socket on the Monitor will be the same as the PC socket on the TV - check that first

you will also need to connect the audio 
usually a 3.5mm jack plug from the PC audio to the audio input on the TV

the TV instruction manual should give full details on how to connect the pc up


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Your TV also has an HDMI input and the computer has an HDMI output.

A Male DVI to female HDMI adapter like this one ...
http://www.amazon.com/HIS-HHDMI4071-Adapter-Radeon-Series/dp/B0028Y4FWK
could be attached to the computer's DVI output.

You would then run an HDMI cable with typical male plugs on both ends between the TV and the adapter on the computer. Here is link to one such cable in a six foot length.
http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-U...d=1391716893&sr=1-5&keywords=hdmi+cable+1080p
Longer cables are also available if needed.

The HDMI standard supports digital audio. The digital audio shares some of data streams used for video. Even though digital audio wasn't part of the original DVI standard, some newer video controllers used in computers will support adding digital audio to the DVI output. If your particular model computer does not support adding digital audio to the DVI output, you would need to run a separate audio cable as described by Wayne.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys,

Would these do the trick:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/INSTEN-2-...lug-to-Jack-M-M-Cable-Extension-Cord/31515761

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Link-Depo...D-Dual-Link-to-High-Speed-HDMI-Cable/15074943

Plz let me know.

thx


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like the DVI to HDMI cable should work for you.

You may not need any audio cable if you can get the digital audio going through the DVI output. If you do need a separate analog audio connection, I am not sure if the cable you selected will work. The short list specifications for the TV in your link do not mention the available audio input jacks. They could be a 3.5 mm stereo jack or a pair of RCA jacks.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

bradpark22 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Would these do the trick:
> 
> ...


Yes. You can make on graphic card two monitors, and watch on TV film or etc. On the monitor you can watching in the same time something else

Video interface HDMI

*cwwozniak* :up:


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

So I would only need hdmi to DVI cable and do not need the other one?

thx


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

:up:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI

it depend by graphic card in your PC, probably just Dvi to hdmi you need


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

So I ask is this the correct adapters, cables etc that I need? Plz let me know if female and male connectors are correct.

http://www.amazon.com/DVI-I-Female-to-VGA-Male/dp/B0002L5S0E

http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cable-Ma...d=1392689745&sr=8-2&keywords=hdmi+to+vga+15ft

http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Stereo-...1818193&sr=1-16&keywords=15ft+rca+audio+cable

Plz let me know.

thx


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cable-Ma...d=1392689745&sr=8-2&keywords=hdmi+to+vga+15ft

10 $ no more


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

ARTETUREN said:


> http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cable-Ma...d=1392689745&sr=8-2&keywords=hdmi+to+vga+15ft
> 
> 10 $ no more


And what do i do for audio when it comes to the DVI as it doesnt carry audio?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

check your user manual for which HDMI input of your TV has a "dedicated" audio input. One of them is bound to have it. It'll be for a 3.5 mm single plug male input cable which needs to have the same the other side for your PC speaker output socket.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a (above mentioned) PC/DVI audio in socket on the back of the TV. It's dedicated to HDMI 1.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

would this work for audio?

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Audio-...vi_cart_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1RX8JB9WXTPKTBM2XVAF


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

bradpark22 said:


> would this work for audio?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Audio-...vi_cart_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1RX8JB9WXTPKTBM2XVAF


I think you'd need something more like this.

http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-8-Inch-...=1-3&keywords=male/male+audio+mini+plug+cable

....since I doubt (not sure) that your PC has RCA (left/right) RCA audio outlets. I see only front headphone out and back audio line out (fig. 7 in your posted spec). You'll certainly need the mini plug at your TV end, again remember to use the 3.5 mm socket dedicated to HDMI 1. and, of course, use that HDMI for input as well.

So:

1. DVI/HDMI cable, DVI end in PC, HDMI end in TV (HDMI 1)
2. 3.5 mm male plug both ends audio cable from headphone or back line out socket of PC to dedicated input socket on TV


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

If I ordered this card http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8139481&CatId=7005 would it be compatible with this mobo:

http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/intel-desktop-board-d945gtp/4507-3049_7-31351926.html

If so, then I would just need something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15ft-Gold-2...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item415b1f1301

Plz let me know. thx


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

why order another graphics?

with what you have you can run the PC onto your TV anyway.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, I changed the PC i am going to use. So would that set up work? 

thx


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

bradpark22 said:


> If I ordered this card http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8139481&CatId=7005 would it be compatible with this mobo:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/intel-desktop-board-d945gtp/4507-3049_7-31351926.html
> 
> ...


I cannot open the link to the motherboard from my end (Cnet is trying to poke me with a country specific PuP that I don't want).

I suggest you pose your question (using your post quoted here) over in the hardware forum or in multimedia.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

I see you're already pursuing the matter in the hardware forum so closing this one


----------

